# Bass Pro  Rumored to now have a Grand Rapids location selected



## MagnusDio (Oct 14, 2004)

*Rumor Alert! I received word last week that Bass Pro Shop is coming to Grand Rapids. Not sure if this is old news, but the buzz in my business network is that it is officially a done deal. New location is rumored to be at 44th and Clyde Park (Just south of Grand Rapids at Exit 79) and it sounds as if it will be on the SE corner right off from HWY 131. This is a large parcel that is mostly vacant at this time. I am not sure the store size planned; or additional development details at this time. This is the most recent rumbling I have heard of Bass Pro coming into GR, so if it is old news please fill me in! My feeling is the more opportunities for gear in and around GR is a good thing for us all! *

*Note, I realize that like Cabelas, a number of Bass Pro locations have been kicked around over the past few years so well all need to take a wait and see position before you flame this posting... I will say that I am in the property business and my connections are solid. Ill leave it at that and if you know or hear more please fill us in. My gut tells me that they'll push to be open by Christmas...*


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Kinda wish them or Cabelas would put something in northern Michigan.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

TVCJohn said:


> Kinda wish them or Cabelas would put something in northern Michigan.



Mackinaw City?


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Great, now we can be told face to face that the items you're looking for are backordered. No thanks


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

jatc said:


> Mackinaw City?


BP had a store in Mac City (Mackinaw Outfitters) for a while but to my horror, it's now another t-shirt joint.


----------



## brandonvdw (May 26, 2013)

That would be pretty cool but would be a little surprised since cabelas is only a few miles west of there.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

KalamazooKid said:


> BP had a store in Mac City (Mackinaw Outfitters) for a while but to my horror, it's now another t-shirt joint.


I don't that that was ever a true BP, but was just licensed to sell Redhead and the such.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> I don't that that was ever a true BP, but was just licensed to sell Redhead and the such.


No wasn't a true bass pro shops. Heard there might be a new sporting goods store moving into the Mackinaw trails place...... I hope so, always liked to stop there.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

KalamazooKid said:


> BP had a store in Mac City (Mackinaw Outfitters) for a while but to my horror, it's now another t-shirt joint.



Really? I was there a couple of summers ago, and I guess I'm not that surprised it didn't make it. A lot of people looking, but not much buying going on.

I wonder if the Cabela's in Saginaw is going to have the same fate. I work near there and it seems like there are fewer and fewer cars in the parking lot every week. I guess it is just too easy to shop and order on line, often with better prices.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Bass Pro in GR would be nice. Easier to get to from Lansing then the Auburn Hills location. 

The Bass Pro in Mackinaw was just a clothing with a some hunting and fishing stuff. Had a small archery section, a few guns on racks and other odds and ends but nothing that would compared to the AH location.


----------

